# Convert AquariumPlants.com's Electronic Co2 Regulator (the BEST in the World)?



## fiftyfiveg (May 11, 2009)

Anyone know how to convert this regulator from electronic control to an electronic solenoid, needle valse, and bubble counter?


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Do you have picture of your regulator. I'm sure its easy to do if you could shoot us a picture

-O


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Orlando,

I agree, it shouldn't be too hard. The regulator looks a lot like your "Choice CO2 Regulator". Here is a picture at the aquariumplants.com website: http://www.aquariumplants.com/AquariumPlants_com_s_Electronic_Co2_Regulator_p/co2.htm


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Oh man! Your right Roy 

Just unscrew that black box thing and get the adapters you need to make it work. 

If you need parts fiftyfiveg just let me know  Assembling would be a breeze

Regards,
Orlando


----------



## fiftyfiveg (May 11, 2009)

Thank you for the reply and the reference picture. 

Orlando: I would like parts (Clippard solenoid, Ideal needle valve, and bubble counter, ect...) to replace that defective electronic box. Thank you.


----------



## fiftyfiveg (May 11, 2009)

Orlando: thank you for the info. I have decided to quit this hobby and move to saltwater.

To anyone that think about getting AquariumPlants.com's Electronic Co2 Regulator... It's a WORSE regulator. I have wasted 189.00 for it. Here is what inside that electronic box.







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## orlando (Feb 14, 2007)

Yikes

No problem fiftyfiveg, enjoy your salt/reef tank..

Take Care,
Orlando


----------



## slicebo123 (Nov 12, 2009)

hey so i'm considering getting the electronic CO2 regulator. could you explain why you felt it was such a bad regulator? I've been researching CO2 regulators for a week now, and I'm having trouble deciding.

best,

sean


----------

